# Gt5 ai



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Apparently as you progress the AI gets better as you get better but it takes quite a lot of racing to progress that far. Even so, cars should not just be randomly crashing in to you.

Was this the same in Prologue?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Worse in prologue.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad I held off getting a PS3 for this. I get bored of most games after a while so I guess I would of never played long enough to get some good AI.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

The ai is really good on gran turismo, but sometimes, they can be proper  sometimes!


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Call me thick, but what does AI stand for :tumbleweed:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Kenny6 said:


> Call me thick, but what does AI stand for :tumbleweed:


Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

AI - artificial intelligence. My mate who recently acquired GT5 heavily criticised this factor and for this reason alone and the lack of competitiveness from the other vehicles I will not be buying it.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats something that dont bother me in the slightest,i mean in the real world a car is likey to crash into you anyway if your pointing the wrong way and the wrong side of the road?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> Thats something that dont bother me in the slightest,i mean in the real world a car is likey to crash into you anyway if your pointing the wrong way and the wrong side of the road?


The point is that the cars would try and steer out of the way rather than crashing in to you if you are stuck on the racing line. Purposefully driving in to a car which is stationary on the track is not realistic.

I haven't played GT5 but based on that video I would assume you braked too earlier in to a corner you would end up getting rear ended, whereas in Forza 3 the other cars will break to avoid hitting you or try and go round.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Dont break early then  ,one of the main keys to winning in this game is to outbrake, and out pace the other cars in the corners


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

still un realistic though... not everyone is going to race a perfect lap everythime are they


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

I’m slowly beginning to hate GT5, if I hadn’t bought the G27 wheel specifically for this game I would of traded it in the day after I got it


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven´t played it yet, but getting worried whether I´ll like it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The real beauty of GT5 is in the driving, described by many reviewers as the most realistic experience on ANY console. I am enjoying all the special events and challeneges and rarely actually 'race'.

But I do concede thats unsatisfactory for a racing game


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Im sorry but in a real race situations cars will touch and sometimes crash,making the cars avoid each other is for arcade type driving games


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> Im sorry but in a real race situations cars will touch and sometimes crash,making the cars avoid each other is for arcade type driving games




Have you even watched the video?

The only driving game where it should happen is destruction derby. In GT5 they aren't even trying to avoid the car.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Im loving this game. The ai being aggresive makes you more determined not to brake too early and makes me check my mirrors alot more too. Which is exactly what you need to do on track in the real life.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

for a game that has emblazoned on its cover "the real driving simulator" its not much of a sim is it :lol:


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

The ai will probably get patched anyway, then it really will be the ultimate.

Not a fan of arcade games like forza 3. Done the nurburgring flat out the whole way, over the grass, off the walls, off cars and the car hardly slowed. 
Done the ring on gt5 and when flat out over the crest, the steering went light and i was going backwards. Also no rewind function :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

mainsy said:


> The ai will probably get patched anyway, then it really will be the ultimate.
> 
> Not a fan of arcade games like forza 3. Done the nurburgring flat out the whole way, over the grass, off the walls, off cars and the car hardly slowed.
> Done the ring on gt5 and when flat out over the crest, the steering went light and i was going backwards. Also no rewind function :thumb:


Forza 3 isn't exactly an arcade game! Whilst GT5 may have better driving, it does have enough other flaws and Forza simply doesn't|!


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Yeah maybe a bit harsh there. Don't get the same satisfaction as I do with gt5 though.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

It's not the AI that bothers me, whats annoying me at the moment is the damage, In the lead up to launch seen numerous articles how GT5 now has "Damage" Yesterday I drove my GT40 into a barier at 235 mph and then drove off :wall:, Is there a defult setting for damage where that you need to turn on


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

dr-x said:


> It's not the AI that bothers me, whats annoying me at the moment is the damage, In the lead up to launch seen numerous articles how GT5 now has "Damage" Yesterday I drove my GT40 into a barier at 235 mph and then drove off :wall:, Is there a defult setting for damage where that you need to turn on


From what I have read, damage like the AI improves as you play through the game and "level-up". As you advance in the game, the AI will stop driving like women and the car will get proper damage.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

dr-x said:


> It's not the AI that bothers me, whats annoying me at the moment is the damage, In the lead up to launch seen numerous articles how GT5 now has "Damage" Yesterday I drove my GT40 into a barier at 235 mph and then drove off :wall:, Is there a defult setting for damage where that you need to turn on


I think it's from level 20 onwards you get proper damage to the cars.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

admg1 said:


> I think it's from level 20 onwards you get proper damage to the cars.


That would make sense as I'm currently 18 :driver:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

dr-x said:


> That would make sense as I'm currently 18 :driver:


Ive read alot about the game and what ive read seems to suggest that the damage doesnt improve as you level up. Edge magazine says that the 200 premium cars have had more development work put into them and damage alot more realistically but for all the other cars the damage is very very poor.

Im open to contradiction on this as I havent played the game yet and am only going on what Ive read which isnt always accurate.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Culainn said:


> Ive read alot about the game and what ive read seems to suggest that the damage doesnt improve as you level up. Edge magazine says that the 200 premium cars have had more development work put into them and damage alot more realistically but for all the other cars the damage is very very poor.
> 
> Im open to contradiction on this as I havent played the game yet and am only going on what Ive read which isnt always accurate.


From what I have heard (again I don't have the game), the non-premium cars will damage but it will look crap in comparison to the premium cars.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

heres a little video showing why the first video is a complete bag of ********..


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I find it funny how they are like scalextric cars, not much can get them off the racing line, and they just pit you if you overtake and cut in the line, they don't react as much to your actions as they do in forza


----------

